# copiare hardisck primario sull secondario

## rota

ciao a tutti...

domenica devo andare da uno per fare la copia esatta dell suo server su un'altro discho..

in poche parle devo fare beckup dell primo discho " sistema operativo ecc" e copiarlo in un secondo discho....cosi se ci sono problemi puo cambiare l'hardisck e mettere il secondo ecc..

come posso fare ??'  si tratta di copiare tutto..anche le partizzioni e il filesystem...non lo mai fatto quindi non so propio come fare...

----------

## Luca89

 *rota wrote:*   

> ciao a tutti...
> 
> domenica devo andare da uno per fare la copia esatta dell suo server su un'altro discho..
> 
> in poche parle devo fare beckup dell primo discho " sistema operativo ecc" e copiarlo in un secondo discho....cosi se ci sono problemi puo cambiare l'hardisck e mettere il secondo ecc..
> ...

 

Senza offesa, ma ti consiglio rivedere un po le regole grammaticali, si dice "disco" non "discho", "harddisk" non "harddisck", "proprio" non "propio", "partizioni" non "partizzioni", "l'ho" non "lo".

Detto questo, ciÃ² di cui parli non mi pare nulla di difficile, basta che crei le partizioni nell'altro disco e poi lanci un "cp -a" per copiare i file, l'opzione "-a" serve per mantenere i permessi dei file.

----------

## cloc3

se il secondo disco è fisicamente identico, puoi semplicemente fare:

```

# dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb

```

magari bootando da floppy, per evitare che sull'hd in ingresso si verifichino variazioni dinamiche durante la copia.

se i due dischi sono diversi, credo sia meglio creare separatamente le partizioni e andare di cp -a

----------

## guerro

Prova a dare un occhio al

```
 man dd
```

  :Cool: 

----------

## randomaze

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

Ci sono n-mila modi, e il forum ha uno spropositato numero di thread sull'argomento.

Uno dei tanti: la copia bit a bit la fai con:

```
dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb
```

naturalmente gli HD dovrebbero essere idendici.

----------

## Scen

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Senza offesa, ma ti consiglio rivedere un po le regole grammaticali, si dice "disco" non "discho", "harddisk" non "harddisck", "proprio" non "propio", "partizioni" non "partizzioni", "l'ho" non "lo".

 

A quanto mi pare di ricordare il nostro amico rota non è di madrelingua italiana  :Wink: 

----------

## rota

m...il problema è che forse il discho secondario è piu grande..

ci sono probblemi???

il comando :

:

dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb

la partizione hda è il discho primario e hdb il disco secondario??

poi non ho problemi coll boot...??'

Ps.Luca89 scusami..cmq grazie...cosi posso migliorarmi   :Laughing: 

----------

## cloc3

 *rota wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la partizione hda è il discho primario e hdb il disco secondario??
> 
> 

 

hda non è una partizione, ma il disco vero e proprio, per copiare tutto d'un fiato. Si suppone che i dischi siano fisicamente identici, oppure peggio per te.

primario o secondario non centra. come dice guerro: leggi `man dd`.

prova con un floppy:

```

# dd if=/dev/fd0 of= floppy.img

```

poi formatti il floppy e fai la copia a rovescio, così capisci meglio.

abbi anche cura di lanciare il comando da cdrom, per quanto ti ho detto sopra.

il boot non viene toccato, però, nell'hd clonato avrai anche una partizione di boot comoda comoda e pronta per l'uso.

----------

## Peach

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Uno dei tanti: la copia bit a bit la fai con:
> 
> ```
> dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb
> ```
> ...

 

si e occhio che forse fare la copia con blocchi da 512 (mi pare sia il default) potrebbe metterci un tantino

forse conviene aumentare il block size per farlo andare un attimo più veloce.

----------

## silvius

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Perchè devono essere identici, non basta che la destinazione abbia una dimensione maggiore ?

Saluto

----------

## cloc3

 *silvius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Perchè devono essere identici, non basta che la destinazione abbia una dimensione maggiore ?
> 
> 

 

temo che lo spazio in più, nell'hd nuovo, risulterebbe invisibile. In quel caso, preferirei partizionare e usare cp -a.

bisognerebbe provare.

----------

## Peach

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> temo che lo spazio in più, nell'hd nuovo, risulterebbe invisibile. In quel caso, preferirei partizionare e usare cp -a.
> 
> bisognerebbe provare.

 

sicuramente anzi. con dd ti copi anche la tabella delle partizioni e i dati dei vari file system che sono inizializzati per lo spazio di partenza. In altre parole a meno che lo spazio che ti avanza non sia sufficientemente grande, lo butti via.

----------

## rota

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> si e occhio che forse fare la copia con blocchi da 512 (mi pare sia il default) potrebbe metterci un tantino
> 
> forse conviene aumentare il block size per farlo andare un attimo più veloce.

 

intendi dire che ci puo mettere ore per copiare il tutto??

se si la cosa non mo importa piu di tanto ....

cmq se volessi aumentare il block size che devo fare??

intendi dire in questo modo???

 *Quote:*   

> dd ifi=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb bsd=1lk 
> 
> 

 

il mio dubbio pero è sopratutto con il boot loder...dopo aver fatto la copia...posso avere probblemi ..oppure posso stare tranquillo..ecc

----------

## Kernel78

Prendere in considerazione un raid 1 ?

In questo modo in qualsiasi momento si guastasse un disco ne avresti un altro con i dati perfettamente aggiornati.

----------

## Peach

 *rota wrote:*   

> cmq se volessi aumentare il block size che devo fare??
> 
> intendi dire in questo modo???
> 
> ```
> ...

 

beh, le man pages parlano chiaro:

```
       bs=byte

              Scrive  e legge byte byte alla volta, scavalcando ibs e obs (e impostare bs non equivale ad impostare ibs e

              obs allo stesso valore, per lo meno se non viene richiesta nessuna conversione diversa da sync,  noerror  o

              notrunc,  visto  che  bs  fa si che ogni blocco in ingresso venga copiato in uscita come un blocco singolo,

              senza nessuna aggregazione dei blocchi brevi).
```

----------

## rota

per copiare il disco 1 sull disco 2 ..devo per forza usare un cd gentoo e usare la shell di gentoo per fare la copia ecc...

opppure posso copiare il disco 1 sull disco 2 anche se il server è attivo??

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Non vorrei apparire inopportuno ma... Possibile che per ogni santo lavoro che devi fare apri un topic sul forum? Prima di andare a lavorare forse era il caso di studiare e prepararsi tecnicamente. Non è corretto che tu chiedi la gente, in buonafede ma sbagliando ti risponde, tu vai dal cliente, fai il lavoro e vieni pure pagato. A sto punto dì al tuo capo di devolvere parte del tuo stipendio alla gentoo foundation così almeno quei soldi andranno a chi ha sudato per crear qualche cosa.

Purtroppo non è la prima volta che va in scena questa tiritera... Spero che ti stuferai presto di sentirti queste critiche ed inizierai a studiare gli argomenti che ti servono per lavorare o almeno inizierai ad usare google e il find del forum gentoo anzichè aprire post alla prima baggianata che il cliente ti chiede...

Non so che clienti hai tu, ma in genere, se ti attacchi a internet o al cellulare alla prima cosa da fare il cliente ti tira un calcio in culo e tanti saluti. Nel mondo reale dove i professionisti lavorano accadeva così fino a poco tempo fa...

----------

## rota

per le critiche ok...non replico ....

per la storia dei tempi passati sono tutte fregnacce..10 anni ..fà un sistemista unix manco sapeva dove mettere le mani visto che non cerano documentazioni tecniche..

poi perche non posso chiedere?? potete sempre non rispondere....io penso che uno è sempre libero di fare tutte le dommande che vuole se fatte con educazzione..senza contare che voi fate le stesse domande pero togliendo la parola cliente( io potevo semplicemente dire che me serviva per me ecc..invece cio aggiunto cliente he succede il pandamonio  :Smile:  )...perche tanto parliamoci chiaro ..chi usa linux..prima ho poi lo usa come lavoro...ecc quindi non fate la morale..ecc..voi mi siete molto simpatici ma evitate di fare ste prediche...prendete questo che ho detto un mio pensiero e non un modo per offendervi ecc...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ps...manco io mattacco all cell..e ha internet davanti all cliente..faccio come tutti ..mattacco ad internet prima di andare all cliente...

----------

## cloc3

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Possibile che per ogni santo lavoro che devi fare apri un topic sul forum? 

 

a te che importa?

è lui che vuole perdere tempo a domandare, invece di fare prove e di leggere nei posti giusti.

noi si risponde. poi, trovasse un cliente con un disco scsi che non si chiama hd, sarà lui a domandarsi perché non si era preparato in un altro modo.

----------

## rota

scusa perrche che cambia se è un disco scsi??  :Embarassed: 

----------

## cloc3

 *rota wrote:*   

> scusa perrche che cambia se è un disco scsi?? 

 

 :Laughing:  cambia nome. sono anni che posti sul forum. sembra che tu mastichi ancora la sintassi di bash come l'ortografia.

----------

## X-Drum

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> *

 

same old story....

già visto, prima o poi....

----------

## rota

prima o poi cosa??' se voi incomincio a insultarti ...

----------

## makoomba

 *rota wrote:*   

> prima o poi cosa??' se voi incomincio a insultarti ...

 

io non lo farei.

locko per lo stesso motivo per cui è stato lockato un tuo 3d analogo.

alle ragioni di cui sopra, aggiungo che l'argomento è stato trattato 100.000 volte e che il topic sta degenerando verso il flame.

mi astengo da ulteriori commenti perchè ho chiuso la discussione e non puoi rispondere.

ti faccio solo notare che ci troviamo nel medesimo caso del topic che ho linkato, nonostante l'avvertimento ricevuto.

----------

